# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1

## fpicseo

ASUS sắp ra mắt các bo mạch chủ hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1 mới nhất của hãng theo đó, mỗi bo mạch chủ sẽ được tích hợp hai cổng USB 3.1 trên bo mạch và một card adapter USB 3.1 chuẩn PCIe có sẵn trong phụ kiện bo mạch chủ. Các bo mạch chủ này được phân biệt rõ với tiếp đuôi ngữ /USB3.1 trên tên mã sản phẩm.


Với các bo mạch chủ hiện tại chưa hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1 thì ASUS cũng có giải pháp cho các trường hợp này là chiếc card adapter USB 3.1 chuẩn PCIe sẽ được bán rời dành cho các bo mạch chủ tương thích. Lưu ý: các bo mạch chủ này phải được cập nhật BIOS mới nhất để có thể sử dụng adapter này, xem danh sách các bo mạch chủ và BIOS hỗ trợ ở dưới.


​
[SPOILER]_

ASUS Rampage V Extreme/USB3.1_




_

ASUS X99-A/USB3.1_




_

ASUS X99-Deluxe/USB3.1_




_

ASUS Z97-Deluxe/USB3.1_​[/SPOILER]

Một điểm cần lưu ý về card adapter USB 3.1 PCIe là thiết bị này sẽ có hai phiên bản: phiên bản 2 cổng USB Type-A để tương thích ngược với các thiết bị chuẩn USB đời trước và phiên bản còn lại sử dụng cổng USB Type-C cho phép cắm hai chiều.




​

----------


## lehue2603

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*

đúng là ghê thật, tốc độ sao chép dữ liệu cũng nhanh dữ hén

----------


## anhtran

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*

cắm vô nhìn thấy n ó vướng vướng sao ấy nhể

----------


## lehue2603

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*

thích con card type C , thấy có vẻ hiện đại hơn mấy cỏn 3.1 thuần như trước giờ

----------


## tvhp2015

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*

B85 cũng được hỗ trợ nữa à, ngon đấy chắc phải quyết định lên đời main thôi

----------


## huongabc1

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*

he he, tự nhiên mau sau thấy có lợi vãi, có hỗ trợ thêm cổng USB 3.1 là thấy sướng rồi.

----------


## dinhmailam8

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*

ủa vậy bi giờ cứ ra mua là có thêm mấy cổng mới này hả

----------


## sonseo9x5s

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*




> ủa vậy bi giờ cứ ra mua là có thêm mấy cổng mới này hả


làm gì có bác, mấy main sản xuất năm 2015 mới có thôi chứ 2014 còn lại thì sao mà có được

----------


## noithatkienan

*Trả lời: Công bố các BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn USB 3.1*




> thích con card type C , thấy có vẻ hiện đại hơn mấy cỏn 3.1 thuần như trước giờ


nó cắm được cả 2 chiều USB luôn mà, nhưng sao nhìn lỗ cắm hơi nhỏ vậy

----------

